# DW Review- Bouncers Dressed to Impress



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Dressed to Impress Review*

Bouncers...... I think everyone has heard of the Bouncers range of products including the excellent waxes, if you are not aware of the products i suggest you have a look here: http://bouncerswax.zpecommerce.co.uk/ and try something from the range because there are some excellent products all developed and made in the UK.

But did you know that Bouncers were developing a trim dressing as an addition to the range?

So trim dressings are often the most important part of the process, its all very well having immaculate paintwork with no swirls but if your trim is looking washed out and grey then the whole look is ruined so finding the right one is essential.

Not too long ago trim dressings were trim dressings and tyre dressings were tyre dressings but it seems recently that there has been alot of products than can be used on both trims and tyres and do an equally good job on both so why take 2 bottles into the shower when 1 will do:thumb:

So I was pretty excited to see what The Bouncer has to offer...

*The Product:*

The product supplied arrived in a decent quality 250ml PET bottle wearing the usual smart Bouncers livery, all the pertinent information could be easily found on the label.

The actual dressing is a colourless but cloudy liquid which is slightly thicker than water, the all important smell test revealed the great Sherbet Fizz smell which was really pleasant :thumb:

*Bouncers say:*

*Dress to Impress is a one stop solution for restoring all your exterior black plastic trims and for giving your tyres a gloss finish. - The last stop in a clean car presentation. It can be applied via a detailing brush for honeycomb style grilles, around circular areas and to get the best out of tyre wall decoration. It can also be applied via tight dell applicator and even via cloth for small areas.

Dress to Impress is a solvent/silcone based product and is a gel type feel and appearance. - It spread-ability allows for a nice even, non patchy finish to trims and tyres.

Once applied to trim and tyres, the product soon starts to dry back to leave a finished appearance - a second coat on the tyres for example, after a 30 minute period will increase the gloss. At the same time if you feel its too glossy, you can kick it back to a more satin/matt finish by wiping gently with a cloth.

A durable product that will leave your trims protected and looking restored.
*

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Mini was actually looking pretty tidy but i decided that the best possible test of the product was to try it on the ABS trims which as any of you Mini owners will know can be a real bugger to get looking good.

So to start off with a bit of a snow foam prewash (unfortunately Bouncers don't do a Snow foam hint hint Jay:lol and then a 2 bucket wash using the rather excellent Slick Mick shampoo.



During the wash there were 2 specific areas that needed attention....

The Tyres were sprayed with a strong APC dilution then brushed with a stiff brush to remove any previous residue from other dressings.



The ABS trims were also sprayed with the same APC dilution and and brushed in using a detailing brush to make sure they were proper clean and grease free.



The car was dried and was looking good but as you can see the trims were looking a bit faded and grey, so time to 'Dress to Impress':thumb:



A small amount of Dressed to Impress was dropped onto a clean sponge applicator, the addition of a dropper type cap made it really easy to dose the correct amount onto the sponge.

The dressing was then applied to the the trim, initially I thought I had put too much on the sponge but the further along the arch i went the better the dressing spread and went on really smoothly, I found I didn't have to charge the applicator again until i had finished the entire arch meaning that very little is needed.



The finish that was left was really sharp as you can see by the 50/50 picture but not over bearing or too blingy.

The high spots or excess (which there was very little) was buffed gently with a MF cloth.



The trims were then left for 30 minutes to sort them selves out which left me to have a cuppa and give the car a quick Done and Dusted coating.



After to 30 minutes had elapsed a 2nd coat was added in the same fashion as the 1st using the same applicator. The 2nd coat was then gently buffed again to remove any excess but as before there was very little to wipe off.

The finish was not much darker following the 2nd coat but it looked alot more consistent and still looked really clean and sharp :thumb:



I noticed i had got some on the paint in a couple of areas but this was easily wiped off leaving no smears or streaks.

Onto the tyres.....

One of the things i like about these type of products is that you can use the same applicator you used on the trims on the tyres, the sponge has already been impregnated with the dressing so you use less product and also you save even more money by not using a new applicator so jobs a goodun 

So a small amount of Dressed to Impress was dropped onto the applicator and spread onto the tyre wall.

This went on really smoothly and i was amazed that i didn't have to recharge the applicator again the whole way round the tyre. This trend contiued round all 4 tyres with only a small amount used.



Initially I thought that the finish looked a bit too blingy but after a quick gentle buff it calmed down and just looks really sharp and clean, there was however a slight tackiness to the tyre but when checking again in less that 1/2 hour this had gone, I am also pleased to report that a quick drive to the local shop resulted in no sling at all.

So all in all a great result :thumb:

*Price:*

Now normally i will link to a website where you can buy this but it is not released yet but i am assured it will be very soon and it will be priced at £9.99 for 250ml.

Value wise i can see you all thinking that £9.99 seems like alot for 250ml of product but when you consider that i used about 20ml of product dressing the trims twice and all 4 tyres a little goes along way especially when durability on the trim is expected to be months rather than weeks.

*Would I use it again?:*

Without a doubt this is one that will be staying in my bag, i really liked the look and the sharpness it provided on both the trims and the tyres, I loved the ease of application and as long as the durability is as expected i reckon this might be my 'go to' trim and tyre dressing.

*Conclusion:*

Bouncers Dressed to impress is a really cool dual use exterior dressing, it looks great on tyres and even better on some of the trickiest trims i have come across and whats better it smells great.

The only quibble i think i have is that Dressed to Impress is only going to be available in a 250ml size (at launch) but i can see my self needing a larger bottle as this is gonna get some use.



As you can see the results will be worth the wait and this product has been along time in development so if you are looking for a trim and tyre dressing that is easy to use, good value and looks really sharp then this one is for you

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

